# Oops 8.



## pondman (Dec 6, 2014)

Playing around with an idea and bits of wood while waiting for parts to finish other stuff ended up with another 8 



P1000342 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pnPQV4]

P1000341 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q39hYP]

P1000352 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q3aRxH]

P1000350 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qjzCHt]

P1000340 by 

Freehand routing for lazy bastards.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q3aFye]

P1000345 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q32ugo]

DSC_0144 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pnArWL]

DSC_0148 by 

Kevazingo and Walnut neck.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qjpCs4]

DSC_0150 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qhiJiG]

DSC_0146 by 

Santos Rosewood, Maple and walnut body.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q335Vy]

P1000356 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pnQa9D]

P1000355 by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## pondman (Dec 6, 2014)

I lost count


----------



## frahmans (Dec 6, 2014)

I like the soundholes. Very toone-ish.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Dec 6, 2014)

Shit, I wish my accidents looked like that. My accidents usually just get some blood spattered onto things.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 6, 2014)

"Scrap wood laying around that doesn't look like it can be used for a guitar body? Bitch, I'm the pondamn Pondman, I do what I want!"


----------



## immortalx (Dec 6, 2014)

There has to be a box full of ideas hidden somewhere inside that workshop...there's no other way you come with so many cool designs!


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 6, 2014)

On this page I get an ad for "who will you marry?".

I'm hoping Pondman.


----------



## skeels (Dec 7, 2014)

I love freehand routing. 

Also, knobs!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow, cool design! I like the double layer thing.


----------



## pondman (Dec 7, 2014)

My assistant for today.



2012-04-01_15-43-48_690 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## vansinn (Dec 7, 2014)

immortalx said:


> There has to be a box full of ideas hidden somewhere inside that workshop...there's no other way you come with so many cool designs!



It's actually very simple:
Pondman has a direct connection to the Akashic Records
- and lovely assistants to boot 

I absolutely love it. Let nothing go to waste, and make it beautiful


----------



## pondman (Dec 7, 2014)

vansinn said:


> It's actually very simple:
> Pondman has a direct connection to the Akashic Records
> - and lovely assistants to boot
> 
> I absolutely love it. Let nothing go to waste, and make it beautiful



I had to Google "Akashic Records" ... 
Nothing goes to waste around here, Pondcat even eats the leftover wood shavings


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 7, 2014)

I love the Hartung Caligo-ish conrol layout...and everything else!


----------



## Curt (Dec 7, 2014)

I always look forward to a pondman build thread. Oh, what's this wood doing here? Might as well make it into a kick ass guitar." This one is especially intriguing!


----------



## Necromagnon (Dec 7, 2014)

Crap man, that's a freaking cool design. I like to bottom parts of the body, with those pieces put together. Too much talent in one guy, there's a trick somewhere, I'm gonna find it out!


----------



## jwade (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## pondman (Dec 7, 2014)

A bit more.



P1000358 by

https://flic.kr/p/q3LaGv


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 7, 2014)

You build like 10 guitars in the time it takes me to decide on a build shape.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Dec 7, 2014)

So cool man... it's making my brain hurt


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 7, 2014)

That knob / wheel layout is just icing on a kickass cake


----------



## Neilzord (Dec 8, 2014)

Can't wait to see these semi-hidden controls sat in place. Awesome, Again!


----------



## Necromagnon (Dec 8, 2014)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> That knob / wheel layout is just icing on a kickass cake


+1
I'm wondering how they'll be placed? Inside the body, and you just turn with th thumb on the top surface, like this: 





(Source: CG Lutherie, a french builder )


----------



## AliceLG (Dec 8, 2014)

That would make volume swells complicated


----------



## Taylor (Dec 8, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> +1
> I'm wondering how they'll be placed? Inside the body, and you just turn with th thumb on the top surface, like this:
> 
> 
> ...



I think they will protrude outside of the lower portion of the body, but will be covered by the "top" so that they come out of the side of the top piece. If that makes sense.


----------



## jwade (Dec 8, 2014)

Like this, but prettier.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Dec 8, 2014)

AliceLG said:


> That would make volume swells complicated



Not necessarily. It's just a matter of adaptation.


----------



## pondman (Dec 8, 2014)

jwade said:


> Like this, but prettier.



Bugger! its been done before  well nothings ever new 
Yeah they will protrude out side ways but they will have 2 rubber rings on each knob so you can slide the side of your little finger and palm over the knob making it much quicker and easier than a normal knob.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Dec 8, 2014)

I love the knob idea, regardless of whether it's been done before. Looks classy.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 8, 2014)

ElysianGuitars said:


> I love the knob idea, regardless of whether it's been done before. Looks classy.





Pondman's will definitely look better than the one posted above.


----------



## Renkenstein (Dec 8, 2014)

Very cool...I was wonderin what the eff you were doing.


----------



## pondman (Dec 8, 2014)

Renkenstein said:


> Very cool...I was wonderin what the eff you were doing.


----------



## skeels (Dec 8, 2014)

I knew what he was doing. Crazy, messed up stuff as usual!


----------



## pondman (Dec 9, 2014)

skeels said:


> I knew what he was doing. Crazy, messed up stuff as usual!



I think there's a compliment in there somewhere


----------



## Neilzord (Dec 9, 2014)

pondman said:


> 2 rubber rings on each knob so you can slide the side of your little finger and palm over the knob making it much quicker and easier than a normal knob.


 



Can't wait to see these Set in place!!!!


----------



## asher (Dec 9, 2014)

^


----------



## pondman (Dec 20, 2014)

^ I walked right into that one ^ 

Moving on...



DSC_0160 by

P1000396 by

P1000397 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]


----------



## KnightroExpress (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, your work is so inspiring. I really dig the oval f-holes.


----------



## pondman (Apr 12, 2015)

Forgot all about this one until it fell out of a corner with loads of other bits of wood 
Anyways I did a bit more with it tonight and found I have everything in a box ready to finish it 



P1000942 by

P1000949 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rNLTRS]

P1000946 by

P1000944 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rNU6Li]

P1000943 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rNKHEu]

P1000945 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s6kVfg]

P1000950 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s43SYu]

P1000951 by

P1000954 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s6kKaB]

P1000953 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## JuliusJahn (Apr 12, 2015)

More pics plz


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Apr 12, 2015)

This thread is awesome! 

"Oops, I messed up and made a hella beautiful super custom 8 string."

Impeccable work, as usual.


----------



## skeels (Apr 12, 2015)

"Was moving junk around and forgot I had a super cool guitar " Classic Pondman!

You're killin' me!


----------



## immortalx (Apr 12, 2015)

Damn, that finish looks soooooo smooth


----------



## Knarbens (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh man! Wow! That's hot!


----------



## Bolwede (Apr 13, 2015)

Its..... ....... sooo beautiful


----------



## THB430 (Apr 13, 2015)

You like some kind of Magical Wizard? 

I have trouble with creative ideas let alone bringing them to life. Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## ElRay (Apr 13, 2015)

Do you think you could "Oops!" and ship one my way? I have some sheet music coming from Boosey & Hawkes coming so maybe one of these Ooopses could fall into that package? 

 as usual.

Ray


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 13, 2015)

Seriously though...when are you going to make me a guitar? I think you have enough for yourself!! lol:


----------



## Renkenstein (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome discovery and outcome!


----------



## pondman (Apr 14, 2015)

This is somewhat backwards but I found the pics that started this build. So here they are for anyone interested.



hollow7 (18) by 

Goncalo Alves veneer.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s8oGwD]

hollow7 (19) by

hollow7 (20) by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 15, 2015)

I wondered what had happened to this build Pondman, really looking forward to seeing it as it looks awesome.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 19, 2015)

You sir, are a madman


----------



## Grif (May 27, 2015)

Pond, do you remember this build exists? Or perhaps it's in another corner?


----------



## pondman (May 28, 2015)

Grif said:


> Pond, do you remember this build exists? Or perhaps it's in another corner?



Aye I remember it well. I have it in my hands now and its almost done but I somehow lost the Hipshot bridge I had for it.
Got one on the way and it will be done soon along with yon Fireman


----------



## pondman (Jun 7, 2015)

A bit of a pathetic update...the bridge and strings are here so should have a result sometime this week 



P1010051 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pondman (Jun 12, 2015)

Nearly done, pics this weekend.



P1010064 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pondman (Jun 13, 2015)

This ones done apart from a few tweaks.



DSCN5437 by 

I'll do a NGD over in the ERG forum.


----------



## Zhysick (Jun 13, 2015)

Amazing. A piece of art!!


----------



## skeels (Jun 13, 2015)

skeels likes this. 



I'm moving into your garage.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 13, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> I wondered what had happened to this build Pondman, really looking forward to seeing it as it looks awesome.



Well thats what happened and it looks awesome.

I really like how it turned out, I don't know why but the body kind of looks compact in length also. It kind of reminds me of the kind of guitar Frederik Throendal would play if he ever decided to do a free 'djazz' album.


----------



## neun Arme (Jun 14, 2015)

awesome guitar, pond, as usual.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 14, 2015)

We're not worthy!


----------



## pondman (Jun 14, 2015)

LordIronSpatula said:


> We're not worthy!



Oh give over


----------



## Renkenstein (Jun 17, 2015)

Damn, that turned out nice!


----------



## pettymusic (Jun 19, 2015)

Another masterpiece! Love vol., tone knob, and wood choice....err ...just everything else about it.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice to see this one finished up! Very cool aesthetics


----------

